# Newborn bottle fed constipation



## AEFarmlady (Mar 14, 2017)

I have 2 newborn Nigerian dwarf kids that were rejected by their mothers and so I am bottle feeding with the goat mother's milk. These are very tiny goats that took the bottle ok but they are not pooping. They had the black poop at first but do not seem to be eliminating now. How can I get them to go? One of them looks miserable and I gave him a little enema with warm water (5 mil) He pooped a little black but I think he is still all stuffed up. Also, how much milk should they be taking at a feeding. They have been taking 1-2 oz every 3-4 hours but they are preemie size goats. Thank you.


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

I can't help with the amounts of feeding, as I've never had bottle babies.

But with the pooping, if they were with the mom, she would like their bottoms and that stimulates for them to poop. Get a warm washcloth and clean their rear ends. That "should" help them pass what they need to. But keep it up....that's what the doe would do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do soapy water enemas. The amount sounds good for bottles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Are they moving around much? I bottle all my babies and I make sure they get to bounce around or just walk around to get things moving. The weather was so cold here at first they stayed in totes in the house, but as soon as I took them out to run around they all pooped, a lot..


----------

